
What Just Happened in Iowa? - supernova87a
A combo of a hastily rolled out vote recording app, lack of testing, unfamiliar users, and an urgent deadline -- how did this happen?  Anyone got screenshots or firsthand knowledge?
======
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22232737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22232737)
but it quickly disappeared from the frontpage because it's US politics I
presume.

~~~
non-entity
Interestingly, this is probably more relevant to HN than many of the political
articles that reach the front page, albeit its probably still probably not
very good

------
duxup
I think it's going to take time to figure out as most of the "information"
comes from twitter and folks love to pass on rumors that fit their POV.

A later look at it might provide a far better view.

------
hkiely
All of the conservative commentators are comparing this application to the
launch of healthcare.gov. However, that was lengthy piecemeal code. I have yet
to hear anything about this.

